# video zuviel mb



## saniman (16. November 2006)

Hallo ich will bei youtube in video hochladen aber es hat 170 mb es ist mpeg kann ich des kleiner mahcen irgendwie? Danke


----------



## HanFred (16. November 2006)

saniman am 16.11.2006 01:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich will bei youtube in video hochladen aber es hat 170 mb es ist mpeg kann ich des kleiner mahcen irgendwie? Danke


könntest es in MPEG4 (DiVX oder XViD) umwandeln, was auch in den FAQ empfohlen wird.

und folgendes trotzdem beachten:
_Currently, the only limit is 100MB and 10 minutes in length per video_


----------



## saniman (16. November 2006)

HanFred am 16.11.2006 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> saniman am 16.11.2006 01:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edot: danke , mein gott braucht des video zum uploaden lang


----------



## jongerg (16. November 2006)

hab da auch mal ne Frage:
Mit welchem Programm wandelt man Videos am besten um? 
Und welches Freeware Programm ist am besten dazu geeignet bei Videos bestimmte Stellen rauszuschneiden oder die Auflösung zu verändern?


----------



## vinc (16. November 2006)

jongerg am 16.11.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hab da auch mal ne Frage:
> Mit welchem Programm wandelt man Videos am besten um?
> Und welches Freeware Programm ist am besten dazu geeignet bei Videos bestimmte Stellen rauszuschneiden oder die Auflösung zu verändern?



VirtualDub *sabber*


----------



## saniman (16. November 2006)

jongerg am 16.11.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hab da auch mal ne Frage:
> Mit welchem Programm wandelt man Videos am besten um?
> Und welches Freeware Programm ist am besten dazu geeignet bei Videos bestimmte Stellen rauszuschneiden oder die Auflösung zu verändern?



http://www.softonic.de/index.phtml?&action=last_news&id_section=706&by=downloads
zum umwandeln kannst du dir ja hier ien progi raussuchen und mit dem rausschneiden soweit ich weis geht das auch mit dem windows movie maker.


Warum dauert der upload bei youtube so lange gibts da nicht etwas schnelleres?


----------

